# Suche Mitstreiter für Diablo 2-LOD



## Christinho (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte wieder mit D2 anfangen und suche deshalb jemanden, der/die gerne mit mir zusammen online spielen möchte, da ja gemeinsames leveln mehr Spaß macht und man sich
gegenseitig unterstützen kann.:-)

Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne unter ICQ bei mir melden. Würde mich freuen.:-)

Meine Nummer lautet: 492008492


*edit Thema -> Mitstreiter/in -> will ja niemanden diskriminieren^^


----------



## Kersyl (23. April 2010)

Hmm, ich bekomm bald  D2 keys, die B-net tauglich sind...was schwebt dir denn vor? TCP/IP über Hamachi/ähnliches, open b-net(irgs..)? oder reguläres b-net mit sogar ladder char^^?

Also ich wär dabei sobald ich meine keys bekomme, ein kumpel von mir hört bald auf da krieg ich den key^-^


Solang wir nich i-wie hardcore zoggn wär ich dabei :s würde dann ein...öh...ich denk ne orb sorc oder nen wirbel barb, und kein schrei mädchen^^


----------



## Christinho (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kersyl:-) 




hatte vor reguläres b-net mit ladder char (kein hardcore) zu zocken.:-) Habe nun mit jemandanders schon angefangen, aber kannst gerne dazustoßen.:-)


----------



## Rasnor (18. Mai 2010)

falls jemand hilfe braucht bei Lod ladder, kann er sich bei mir melden
ICQ 320929383


----------



## Cookie1990 (7. Juni 2010)

Also ich wäre auch an ner guten Runde Ladder zocken intressiert.
Bei intresse schreibt ne PN


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

+ Bin auch dabei, Erfahrung bis Level 96 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas mit VoIP wäre nicht schlecht :>


----------

